
Why Elizabeth Holmes Is Still the Next Steve Jobs - jl87
https://medium.com/@samp615/the-coverage-of-theranos-is-utter-bullshit-72263c7a4b7e#.mldjdhvs1
======
minimaxir
Don't submit an article with different titles/domains as a hedge bet.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10421410](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10421410)

